# MINGUS PHOTOS



## susanne (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm so far behind on my writeups, with beach drive, Happs and other stories, but I thought I'd at least post photos that Leia took of Mingus in motion at this year's beach drive.

I trust that Leia and Daryl don't mind that their horses are in a couple of these -- esp. since they all look great.

Keith and Mingus first thing Saturday morning...he was definitely feeling his oats and the chilly mist, so Keith lunged him before we harnessed him.







You can see by his head and neck carriage that Mingus is still extremely green and must bear the handicap of having dorks for owners, but he improves every time we work.






We need to get harness racing going in the northwest...Mingus was rarin' to go and extremely competitive. That's Daryl and Dancer in the HyperBike.






We had a track right next to our campsite, and we took advantage of it.






Neither Mingus nor Kody wanted the other to get ahead. This is Mingus doing his impersonation of a locomotive.






Second day, with our new cart. A warm, nearly wind-free day on the Oregon coast is rare indeed. Mingus was completely in his element, and other than that horse-eating foam on the incoming tide, he loved stretching out on the wet sand.






Even the horses love the view, it seemed. Even when hitched, Mingus (back behind Dancer) loves to pose and show off.






Leia took some great shots of Mingus and Bob Graham's son, Nano, but I want to ask before posting photos of someone else's children.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 25, 2008)

All I can is Zoom Zoom!  Looks like you guys had a blast


----------



## twister (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I am green with envy, I wish I was there on that beach. Look at what fun you all are having





Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Sep 25, 2008)

Mingus looks as beautiful as ever Susanne! I just LOVE that pic of him alone on the beach!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just want everyone to know I took most of those beach shots from Kody's moving vehicle! *LOL* Now THAT takes practice and a cooperative horse.





Leia


----------



## Marty (Sep 26, 2008)

Is there anything that Mingus can't do?????? I swear Susanne, that horse has come a long way and just think, he was a rescue on top of it all. You guys really got it going on so good. Cheers my friend.


----------



## Marty (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes Leia, duly noted. We do love the Kode-man and your photo talents!


----------



## kaykay (Sep 26, 2008)

theres one of my fav forum horses! Man he has come a long way!! Love the pics


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW! Susanne Mingus looks great. You've worked hard to get him there and it really shows. He is a gorgeous horse and so in his element under harness. By next year he will be at the top of his game I am sure. I'm looking forward

to seeing Minus next year when he comes out of winter into spring and is so ready to get started for the season. If all goes well here when the Duck gets back from training maybe we can share the arena at the barn to keep everyone in shape and ready to go come springtime. You just have to push me thru it you know what I mean. We have enough driving horses and drivers and carts that I believe we could even hook Keith up with a horse this season.

Speaking of that, couldn't you just see Keith in his fancy duds driving Jimmy. I'd be willing if he would feel comfy doing it. He won't win any races with him but they could have a good time together.

If you guys aren't busy on Saturday maybe we could take JD over to the development and get Keith in the drivers seat so he can see how he likes it. It's suppose to be really nice tomorrow. Maybe Daryl is feeling better and could bring his video camera down and we could just have a good day. Well you know where I'll be today.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Great photos, Suzanne!!! Mingus looks GREAT!!!! Thanks for sharing!





Liz R.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 26, 2008)

Is everybody seeing the photos?

I'm not.

I'm at a Battle Ground, WA school right now running HVAC tests and taking a little break... Battle Ground has all these annoying internet filters which try to keep the kiddies from seeing naughty things.

Some things get filtered, some make it through...

I'm seeing photos in other people's posts...

I don't seem to recall anything dirty happening at the event... are the horses doing anything offensive?





Dang filters.

Daryl


----------



## Alex (Sep 26, 2008)

Susanne, He loks B-E-A-UTIFUL!! Love that horse


----------



## Erica (Sep 26, 2008)

Love that solitude picture of you and him driving on the beach.....


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm home now... Now I can see them!

Daryl


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are some more photos from this year and a few favorites from previous years.























































Of course, if you haven't already, watch my video from the event:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu9OJgmh-gk

Daryl


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 27, 2008)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> *I was quite flattered that Susanne let me drive Mingus again. He's a fun one!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And since Daryl apparently won't post his own photos from this year, I will!





Daryl and Dancer on the beach:











Walking away:






The lovely Mingus trying on his new cart Saturday evening with the assistance of Daryl, Susanne and Keith.






Susanne hard at work memorizing her dressage test for the Happ's VSE Driving Trials:






For those Pyro fans, here's another couple of him too.

Jumping:






Showing off his lovely head and making Kody look like a moose by comparison.










I don't think Kody's head is particularly ugly otherwise, do you?










The rest of the beach pictures can be seen on the other thread I started. Okay, I think we've got everything in one place now! That video was great Daryl, thanks again for posting it so quickly.





Leia

Ah-ha, wait, already posted that last head shot on the other thread! How about this one? Gray, gray Saturday.


----------



## susanne (Sep 27, 2008)

Those two added photos of Dancer are incredible!


----------



## Carriage (Sep 27, 2008)

Fine with us to post kids photo's.

Switching to Mr. T persona... "Ah pity the fool who messes with em"

There are quite a few photo's I would covet for a certain web-site HINT HINT!

Bb

Graham Carriage Works

www.grahamcarriageworks.com


----------



## susanne (Sep 27, 2008)

All righty then...

Bob's sons, Caleb and Nano, adore horses and were always ready to go along at feeding time. Here is Nano greeting Mingus, who is still in his jammies.






Nano and Keith bringing Mingus over for harnessing.


----------



## Shari (Sep 29, 2008)

Gasp... I almost missed this!! You and Mingus are doing really well and kodos for you on wearing a helmet! Love seeing the pictures.


----------



## maplegum (Sep 29, 2008)

Those beach driving photos have 100% convinced me that driving will play a big part in my life with my little horses.

Those photos speak for themselves!


----------



## nootka (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW, these are fantastic! I didn't know you managed a pic of Pyro when he was pulling his antics with Zack, who was good to help wrangle horses that weekend (he is not a horseman, but an Alaskan bachelor who works in the oil fields up there and comes down to visit every few weeks ha ha but he does have a good animal sense and is calm around them, not that I can say so much for young Pyro, lookit that jump!).

I LOVE the pics of Dancer, Daryl, Keith, Susanne and Mingus and what was the blue eyed overo boy's name? He belonged to Valerie, right?

Great photos...

Liz


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Blue-eyed boy is "Bojangles," owned by Valerie Lee. He's a doll! Pyro was being very well-behaved for Zack; I had asked him to jump Pyro over the board for a picture so our resident mischief-maker was only doing what he was told.




Can't wait to see him driving in the next few years!

Leia


----------

